# need Jeff's 5 day ecourse...again



## rolltider08 (Aug 12, 2017)

I acvidently deleted the e course and was wondering if anyone has at least the cooking one. I believe day 5. thanks in advance.


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2017)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## rolltider08 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2017)

Let me know if that link doesn't get you what you want.


----------



## rolltider08 (Aug 13, 2017)

it seems that it did not work. it may take a day or so but I haven't received it yet.  Anyways I believe I remembered everything correctly because it came out perfect for my son's birthday party. I'd still like to get a copy if you know any ideas. thanks for the help


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 17, 2017)

rolltider08 said:


> it seems that it did not work. it may take a day or so but I haven't received it yet.  Anyways I believe I remembered everything correctly because it came out perfect for my son's birthday party. I'd still like to get a copy if you know any ideas. thanks for the help



Sent it to you.


----------



## rolltider08 (Aug 19, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Sent it to you.


 got it thanks!!!!


----------



## Beaunair (Apr 21, 2019)

New to smoking and trying to get this course but the email is not working.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 23, 2019)

B
 Beaunair
 I emailed it to you.


----------



## Beaunair (Apr 23, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> B
> Beaunair
> I emailed it to you.


I got the course, thanks


----------



## SmokeyMtnMike (May 11, 2019)

Tried to sign up a few times but doesn't seem to work.  any suggestions?  thanks in advance


----------



## undy (May 23, 2019)

Could anyone resend to me as well as I have misplaced. Thanks


----------

